# Women and duck hunting



## WOODIE13 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just wondering how many take their wife/girl friend out for a little wing shooting?  Seems like I have hunted more with my wife in all conditions, heat of September to the ice of January and she loves it, racked up a few birds in the process.


----------



## gtrman (Feb 2, 2011)

When my new girlfriend first wanted to go duck hunting, I took her on a teal hunt in Brunswick.  It got hot before we had to leave, and I had to go #2....urgently.  No TP, nowhere to get....hung it off the side and let rip...she starts dying laughing standing up coming towards the back of the boat...the sand gnats literally eating my tail up!!!  I start cutting up my shirt, she staaaays dying laughing at me, and dang near flips the boat, all the while me yelling and cussing her to get back.  Well I finally got r done that morning, and she is now my wife.  15 years and 2 little boys later...the laugh is on her!  She only went with me once more after that (yeah we were still dating)....a frozen morning on the rain swollen and fast moving river (even I was a bit worried that morning)...I think I had a way of making duck hunting a "guy activity"!!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 2, 2011)

My wifes  leaves the hunting up to me. She would go only if it is above 70 degrees, if She could sleep till 10 am and if there is no bugs.  So she just waits till I get home.  So you are bless injoy the times hunting with the wife. We share other things that makes everything right. Going on 29 years now and still strong. She does like to fish.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## ngaduck (Feb 2, 2011)

I know better than to awake the beast that early.


----------



## JNW (Feb 2, 2011)

My bride.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 2, 2011)

Guess we will be going at it in the morning, trying to run some traffic with the geese.  Not using the field, but they like to cruise the low gap.  I baptized her in fighting ice, time to set the decoys and try some lay out hunts

Wish us luck

Congrats JNW, they are few and far between


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 2, 2011)

Mine just ain't interested.  OH well at least my son is.


----------



## duckmaster14 (Feb 2, 2011)

My fiance went with me the last weekend this year. She said it was two hunts in one: her first and last. Wasn't bad, she had a nice dry spot to sit on the edge of the pond and was bundled up. Cutest duck hunter I've ever seen!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 2, 2011)

duckmaster14 said:


> My fiance went with me the last weekend this year. She said it was two hunts in one: her first and last. Wasn't bad, she had a nice dry spot to sit on the edge of the pond and was bundled up. Cutest duck hunter I've ever seen!!


 
There is still hope


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 2, 2011)

This is from 26th JAN, got to love the snow


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Wife's first hunt last weekend; end of season*

First hunt for GF/wife of any kind. Got to shoot, but didn't put anything in the water. She's addicted now. Got's to get "girly" waders, and an auto. Could not ask for a better partner whether hunting or all the other stuff we do. She pretty cool if I must say so myself. Not too shabby for a fat boy. Thanks Broinlaw.


----------



## folded77 (Feb 3, 2011)

ngaduck said:


> I know better than to awake the beast that early.


same here


----------



## vrooom (Feb 3, 2011)

Screw that.
If I took her with me then I wouldn't be getting away from her.
And I'd have to spend twice as much.
Did I say screw that?


----------



## duckmaster14 (Feb 3, 2011)

WOODIE13 said:


> There is still hope



I love my fiance and can't wait to get married but there is something about being in the swamp, breaking the ice that feels like a man's job. My buddy says we have "farmer talk" afterwords where everyone stands around the hole and talks about the hunt we just had. With her there, that's not happening. 

I took her dove hunting when we first started dating, she read a magazine until she got bored and wanted to try and shoot at a dove (never shot a shotgun b4), she killed the first two that flew past and told me it was easy and I must not be a very good shot. She then sat back down and continued her magazine. 

She took the hunter's safety course and I think if I pushed she would go hunting with me as much as I wanted. But I know if she did that I'd have to go shopping with her more. So she has her thing and I have mine. 

Sorry for the tangent


----------



## duckhunterswife (Feb 5, 2011)

I have my own waders, my own camo, my own shells, my own Beretta, my own blind bag, and a dog that will retrieve. I "SCOUT" my own ducks, toss out my own decoys, and pull my own weight.
When it comes down to it, I don't think gender matters a bit. Hunting may be about talking with the boys to some, but to me it is about the hunt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2011)

duckhunterswife said:


> I have my own waders, my own camo, my own shells, my own Beretta, my own blind bag, and a dog that will retrieve. I "SCOUT" my own ducks, toss out my own decoys, and pull my own weight.
> When it comes down to it, I don't think gender matters a bit. Hunting may be about talking with the boys to some, but to me it is about the hunt.



You go girl. You're my new idol. Can't find a smiley that is bowing down at your feet. I'm working my way to be like you. GO GIRLS!


----------



## mcarge (Feb 5, 2011)

My wife has been right there with me for over a decade now. She definitely has a lot more patience than I do!


----------



## USMC0844 (Feb 5, 2011)

I was going to take her this season (she actually got sold on the idea pretty easy) and then right as teal season started she came runnin at me with a little stick that had her pee and a + sign on it. I guess I'll try next season if I can find a babysitter for 4am.


----------

